# What does this mean



## lititzchic (Apr 7, 2013)

She opens her
Mouth like she is yawning or about to vomit


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Any number of things...ear mites when accompanied by scratching of the ears, gape worm when accompanied by respiratory difficulty and poor appearance, grass or bug when down dry or not all the way when free ranging. 

Just keep a watch and see if she is doing it all the time or just doing it today. I've read about how to test for gape worm~ swab throat with a Q-tip and look closely for worms on the cotton~but have never had that problem in my flock. 

I've seen my birds do this on occasion but not for more than a couple of times..then whatever was "stuck in their craw" moves along.


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

I have a leghorn who has begun to do this. She has muddy feathers, but probably because we wet the coop while they free range. Do you think it is gape worm or the heat? Bee?


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Only time will tell. Is she showing other signs of that kind of parasite infestation? Pale comb, dull feathering, apathy, panting upon activity?


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

She does pant but that's about it.
Would apathy count as just sitting when in the coop?


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Yep...unless she is just doing it momentarily. If she is sitting a lot, something is wrong.


----------



## lititzchic (Apr 7, 2013)

Other than the gag she is

Totally fine


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

Do you need a pic? She does sit a lot in the morning and mid-afternoon.


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

She stops when we let them free range.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Maybe she's just bored! LOL


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

All right! I got scared she was sick for a moment.


----------

